# Facebook Keeps Crashing When You Install On Touchpad Android



## pinesal (Oct 14, 2011)

Is there going to be an update for Facebook on Touchpad for Android? It keeps crashing when I install Facebook on my Touchpad.


----------



## nlight14 (Nov 10, 2011)

Install fake gps. It tries to access your location and crashes

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## DreamScar (Oct 13, 2011)

Alternatively you can install LBE Privacy Manager and decline GPS access to the Facebook app. This is what I'm doing so I don't have to worry about enabling fake GPS just to check Facebook.


----------



## Warus (Aug 22, 2011)

DreamScar said:


> Alternatively you can install LBE Privacy Manager and decline GPS access to the Facebook app. This is what I'm doing so I don't have to worry about enabling fake GPS just to check Facebook.


Very nice tip, just installed LBE and Facebook works great again.. Thanks!


----------



## mastamind518 (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks for the tip

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## hpotter (Oct 20, 2011)

You can also use LBE privacy guard and disallow gps access to facebook app and no need to keep running fake gps. Also the LBE privacy guard is a pretty cool app. you would be surprised what all information do apps have access to.


----------



## scott.743 (Jun 17, 2011)

Try Frendcaster, it doesn't require GPS, and has a nice landscape mode.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## gnow13 (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks, this worked great.


----------

